# Who is running fullsize horns below 1khz?



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm just curious who is running full size horns in their car and where you are crossing them over at? Could you tell me a bit about your setup and what you like and don't like about it? I am currently running minibodies with DE500 drivers. I love the sound of the setup but I recently went to see if I could fit full size horns in. I could, with a lot of work. I am just not sure if it is worthwhile, especially because it is quite a large investment over the horns I am already running.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Way back when, I ran my big bodies with DE500s down to 600 hertz on a 48 dB slope...which is about as low as you would want to do on those bodies. You have efficiency to get them that low, but they (the drivers) would be happier closer to 800 hertz.

A lot of it depends on the car too- the shape of the dash, how far back and how wide you can mount the horns under the dash, the size of the center console, 2 or 3 way front stage, etc.

Where do you have your minis crossed at now?


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

My minis are around 1.4khz, any lower and they start to sound strained when pushed. I am considering trying to stuff full size horns where the mini's are but I am not sure it is worth the work. Considering they roll off below 1khz I am surprised you got them to play that low. How did they sound at 600hz and 800hz?

The real reason I would go with a fullsize horn would be if I also moved up to a larger driver that could play solidly down to 600hz. I have not heard a setup like this so I am not sure if it is worth all the work when you could put the time and money elsewhere in the system.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well to be able to get down to 600 with gusto, you will need a different driver...a larger driver to do it right. The DE500 would do it...but I wouldn't do it again.

I like the sound of compression drivers and horns playing real low. But it does have it's drawbacks like size, room for everything including your feet, money, large midbasses, work, placement...

I might could point you in the direction of a couple of drivers if I knew how much space you had to work with and how much money you would be willing to spend.

And midbass selection gets to be more important (IMO) as you get to playing lower. You will (always do) want the biggest and most efficient you can get...6s aren't going to cut it and play below 2-300 hertz in this stage. You will want at least 8s.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> Well to be able to get down to 600 with gusto, you will need a different driver...a larger driver to do it right. The DE500 would do it...but I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> I like the sound of compression drivers and horns playing real low. But it does have it's drawbacks like size, room for everything including your feet, money, large midbasses, work, placement...
> 
> ...


I have a 10" midbass and want to go to a 12". I must be crazy.lol OP if you are at a show I would like to hear properly tuned horn setup. (I'm in Arlington Heights).It would be a nice frame of reference for my spl system. I use the full bodies with Selenium 2500ti's with an ms8 on my summer wishlist.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Eminence Deltalite 10 and Kappalite 12 are pretty tough to beat in terms of measured performance.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Using full size horn with CD1e v.3 (supposed to be used down to 900Hz) crossed @ 1.6kHz coz I did not like them down to 1kHz or 1.25kHz. 
Powered by a DLS A2 with gains set to the minimum. 

It really comes down to how well you can integrate to the underdash... 

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i run mine at 800


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm at 800 also.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

nubz69 said:


> My minis are around 1.4khz, any lower and they start to sound strained when pushed. I am considering trying to stuff full size horns where the mini's are but I am not sure it is worth the work. Considering they roll off below 1khz I am surprised you got them to play that low. How did they sound at 600hz and 800hz?
> 
> The real reason I would go with a fullsize horn would be if I also moved up to a larger driver that could play solidly down to 600hz. I have not heard a setup like this so I am not sure if it is worth all the work when you could put the time and money elsewhere in the system.


The horn is the primary determining factor with low end extension of the horn and driver combination. Flare rate and mouth area being the two criteria at work. Flare rate will get it work low while mouth area will give it power handling and efficiency stated in simple terms. The roll off you experienced with the MH horns is due to the horn, the full size horn loads well to 500 hz and is not beginning to roll off with a DE500 until under 700 hz.

difference between 600 and 800 hz is imperceptible to most and only required really if you have a mid bass that is ill behaved if crossed that high.

Eric


----------

